# più meno di



## Mister Draken

Hola a todos.

Leo: "La filosofia, lingua morta. «La lingua dei poeti è sempre una lingua morta… curioso a dirsi: lingua morta che si usa a dar maggior vita al pensiero». Forse non una lingua morta, ma un dialetto. Che filosofia e poesia parlino in una lingua che è *più meno della* lingua, questo dà la misura del loro rango, della loro speciale vitalità." (Giorgio Agamben, «Quando la casa brucia»).

Borrador de traducción (porque las reglas lo piden): _La filosofía, lengua muerta. «La lengua de los poetas es siempre una lengua muerta… resulta curioso: lengua muerta usada para dar más vida al pensamiento». Tal vez no una lengua muerta, sino un dialecto. Que la filosofía y la poesía hablen en un idioma *que es menos que* la lengua, esto da la medida de su rango, de su especial vitalidad. _

Querría saber si el *più *es enfático/intensificador (rafforzativo) y si suele traducirse como si fuese un "muy/mucho", "harto", etcétera (_*mucho menos que la lengua*_). Por más que he buscado en el Dizionario Di Mauro y en el Treccani no he podido encontrar una explicación.

¡Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Esperemos lo que dicen los 'madrelingua', pero yo creo que aquí "più meno" corresponde simplemente a "più o meno" (más o menos), en el sentido de 'aproximadamente', o 'comparable a', o 'casi'...


----------



## TheCrociato91

La verdad es que la oración me deja perplejo tal y como está redactada. En principio me decantaría por la sugerencia de chlapec, aunque se me hace bastante raro que se suprima la conjunción "o" de "più o meno".



Mister Draken said:


> Querría saber si el *più *es enfático/intensificador (rafforzativo) y si suele traducirse como si fuese un "muy/mucho", "harto", etcétera (_*mucho menos que la lengua*_)


Que yo sepa, no.

Esperemos otras opiniones. A ver si también nos echan una mano los compañeros del foro de italiano, porque aquí la cuestión es entender el italiano antes de traducirlo al español.
@bearded 
@Mary49


----------



## Mister Draken

Gracias, compañeros.

En caso de que sirva de algo, el texto está aquí: Giorgio Agamben, Quando la casa brucia - Quodlibet

NB: no hago valoraciones ni a favor ni en contra de los argumentos de Agamben.


----------



## bearded

Anche secondo me manca un ''o'' , o almeno una barra: più o meno - più/ meno.  Però credo che il significato sia ''che ...parlino in una lingua che è sempre _qualcosa di più o (rispettivamente) qualcosa di meno_ della lingua consueta'' : insomma la lingua della filosofia e della poesia non è mai come la lingua normale.  Non ''più o meno'' nel senso di all'incirca.


----------



## Mister Draken

Grazie, bearded.

Senza una buona interpretazione grammaticale diventa imposibile capire e tradurre corretamente... allora, per me risulta più difficile interpretare una idea non detta, tanto più se c'è un refuso o se manca qualcosa.


----------



## bearded

Quel ''della'' in _più (o) meno *della* lingua _secondo me indica che siamo di fronte a un'espressione comparativa, e non a 
 ''più o meno = aproximadamente''. Mi pare che la mia interpretazione dia un senso alla frase, e sono lieto di aver un po' aiutato Mr.Draken.


----------



## Mister Draken

Ho letto le traduzioni allo inglese e francese. Ambedue traducono un'espressione comparativa. Ma cosa faccio con il più?

Inglese: When the House Burns: Giorgio Agamben on the Coronavirus Crisis - Architects for Social Housing (ASH)
Francese: Quand la maison brûle. Par Giorgio Agamben — L'Autre Quotidien

Nuovamente grazie @bearded


----------



## bearded

Mister Draken said:


> Ma cosa faccio con il più?


Il mio spagnolo non è tanto buono, ma io tradurrei _algo más/algo menos que... _
Posso sbagliarmi (attendi altri pareri), ma mi  sembra che le traduzioni citate non siano esatte.
Il ''dialetto'', a cui l'autore fa riferimento, è contemporaneamente un di più (perché è più vivo) rispetto alla lingua, ma è di rango inferiore ad essa.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
io lo vedo come un comparativo di minoranza, espresso in maniera filosofica. Non è un "più o meno", ma proprio "più 'meno'", nel senso che la lingua della filosofia e della poesia, considerata lingua morta, è, in grado superiore, inferiore ad una lingua "normale".


----------



## bearded

A me "più meno" sembra una sgrammaticatura🙁.


----------



## Mister Draken

A volte l'unico che sa cosa intendeva è l'autore del testo.   Perché il sito di una casa editrice non verifica la presenza di errori? Domanda retorica.


----------



## lorenzos

Mi pare che abbiano bene inteso i traduttori: cercando tra i libri in rete sembra che "_più meno_" sia una forma arcaica per "_per lo più meno_", "_ancor meno_" o anche "_maggiormente inferiore_" (ma non sono affatto un esperto):
- _E più meno egli ci apparirà, se di azzurra ella si faccia verde: e meno ancora se gialla, e sempre meno se rancia o dorè_ (Francesco Algarotti · 1752)
- _Per provocar la urina ritenuta , e scacciar li calcoli con più meno travaglio , pigliate le Pietre Salici di fiume , ed in focatele bene, estinguendole poi nel vino, che beve il paziente. (__Mariano Chiariana · 1724__)
- Queste son maraviglie di stupore, E chi le pensa più meno le intende. (__Gasparo Cesana · 1606__)_


----------



## chlapec

Ma Giorgio Agamben è nato nel 1942...


----------



## lorenzos

chlapec said:


> Ma Giorgio Agamben è nato nel 1942...


Appunto!  Potrebbe avere usato per vezzo una forma arcaica, oppure un... regionalismo?


----------

